# Linux VS open source UNIX



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 4, 2019)

Admin...by accident!



> More specifically this writing comes after reading someone who has participated in relevant software which is in a gazillion people’s pocket. In a very unfortunate reply to the question: ‘_What are the advantages Linux has over BSD now?_’ the individual in question (which I’d like to preserve his identity) replied something close to (_I do paraphrase_): Linux receives much more investment from companies and therefore more paid developers are in it, plus BSD’s feature parity with that of Linux doesn’t hold.





> This is mainstream opinion. Linux is better than anything else and money is poured in constantly, more than in other platforms. And aside this is not true, this is not based in facts but on feelings. Most GNU/Linux distributions are very average on many aspects. The fact they run on many servers on this planet and many developers work on them, doesn’t make them better than ‘X’. They are popular but that’s it.​


​


----------



## Cthulhux (Nov 4, 2019)

Sadly, the story only covers BSD, not illumos which is the only recent open-source Unix system.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks like flame bait at the beginning, but is a good read


----------



## toorski (Nov 4, 2019)

OmniOS Community Edition
					

illumos based server OS with ZFS, DTrace, Crossbow, SMF, Bhyve, KVM and Linux zone support



					omniosce.org
				




bhyve, ZFS ... what else?  I have to take it and see what's inside.


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 5, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## stratact (Nov 5, 2019)

One of the things that I was happy about my switch from Linux to FreeBSD full-time was knowing I was gaining kqueue and jails since that article brought them up. Till this day, I remember that BSD Now interview with Bryan Cantrill, with him labeling Linux's epoll as "frontal lobe missing" of the brain. I didn't doubt him but Linux was what I was familiar with at the time and I didn't know anything about BSDs or illumos. Also I didn't like using LXC either, it was very painful to configure with getting network to work.


----------



## rufwoof (Nov 5, 2019)

A poor article comparing a kernel to 'Unix like' OS's. Sigh!


----------

